# Brand new 8 wk old getting underfoot



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

I've always gotten adult dogs sort of dropped in my lap (straight from heaven, of course - usually







) and haven't had a puppy since I was four. I just got a new GSD puppy, 8 weeks, on Monday. Sigrid is beautiful and I love her to death, and she's already fitting into my life very nicely. But she keeps running under my feet, and under the feet of my older dog (who is 12 and arthritic) and tripping us! I know she's only a baby, but is she too young to train out of this behavior, and how would I do it?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I always trip over my puppies, too. I don't know how people live with those toy breeds. Be happy your puppy likes to be with you and is depending on you. She'll get better as she grows up. She's only a baby. 

For now, keep her away from your older dog. Put her on a leash if you have to. Puppies always annoy the older guys.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I would leave things alone. The dog is a playful pup, and that is precisely what I would expect. 

I have three older shepherds, and when a pup comes over the pup drives my other three nuts. I can keep the dogs apart, but I would not try and curb the enthusiasm of an eight week old pup.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine is 4 and still gets under foot
I call him my wall.
She is a pupy and just wants to be with you 
could we see a pic of the new baby


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When Otto was little, I let Morgan correct him for being under her feet. She'd grunt at him and he'd run away







He'd run quickly - she let it be known on the first day that she's the queen around here. Otto still gets under my feet when we're walking - sometimes I feel like I'm doing some crazy salsa dance walking him down the street.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have 2 under foot or rather Athena is usually on my foot or leaning up against my leg pushing me over.It's a puppy,I didn't expect any less when I got either dog and they were my first dogs I have had since I was around 10.If she is a bother on or under your feet I'll take her.......


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI have 2 under foot or rather Athena is usually on my foot or leaning up against my leg pushing me over.It's a puppy,I didn't expect any less when I got either dog and they were my first dogs I have had since I was around 10.If she is a bother on or under your feet I'll take her.......


Wait, no I'LL take her!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You'll perfect that wonderful walk "The Puppy Shuffle" in no time


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

LOL - no, I'll keep her even if she trips me with every step! I think I'm over-anxious I'll make a mistake by not correcting a behavior when I should or by over-correcting when I shouldn't, so thanks for the reassurance that this is just normal.









Augie did fall on her once yesterday and he weighs 100 lbs, so for a split-second she was a puppy pancake. I notice her being a little more careful around him, but she does not mind running under my feet and often nipping them as well (hey, that's another question - is that something I should try to curb?). This morning we walked up our cul-de-sac and back - probably the distance of a city block - on lead and she walked beautifully and happily, and not underfoot. When a neighbor lady came out and asked to pet her, she sat like an angel and just licked her hand. 

Don't get me wrong - she blows me away! Augie was a holy terror when I got him as an 18-month-old, because no one had trained him. We had to use some fairly stern training to get him into line, and I'd rather circumvent that by starting early with Sigrid and training gently. 

I'll post pics later today, I hope!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

You do definitely want to nip any unwanted behaviors in the bud.The longer you let it go on the harder it is to retrain them the right thing.Make sure you train and socialize until you just can't possibly do it anymore.The older dog will be good for the pup he/she can guide her a little too.She'll learn quickly what the older one will and won't put up with.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

I feel ya.

We got our pup at 5 months a week ago and I am always tripping over him. A lot when we are walking on a leash. 

I need to be careful since I am almost 7 months preggo!


----------



## Annichka (May 14, 2009)

Yikes, Schotzi - expecting a baby and taking on a puppy?! You are ambitious!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

It keeps me on my toes.









lol.


----------

